# PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher



## Infin1ty (16. November 2011)

*PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildquelle: http://dev.peta.org/marioKillsTanooki/PLACEMENT/peta/278x228-marioKillsTanooki.jpg
 
​ Nachdem die Tierschutzorganisation PETA bereits den Rattenmord in Battlefield
3 kritisiert hatte, kritisiert man jetzt auch den alltbekannten Nintendo-Helden Mario.

Grund: Im bald erscheinenden Super Mario 3D Land
kann der Spieler Mario in einen Waschbärenanzug aus dem Pelz
einer japanischen Waschbärenart schlüpfen lassen.
(Anmerkung des Verfassers: Dies konnte man bereits in Super Mario Bros. 3.)

Laut der PETA signalisiert Mario dadurch, dass das Tragen von 
Pelzen in Ordnung ist.

Originalzitat: 


			
				PETA schrieb:
			
		

> Tanooki may be just a "suit" in Mario games, but in real life, tanuki  are raccoon dogs who are skinned alive for their fur.
> By wearing  Tanooki, Mario is sending the message that it's OK to wear fur. Play  Super Tanooki Skin 2D and help Tanooki reclaim his fur!



Mein Kommentar: Es stimmt zwar, dass vielen Tieren der Pelz bei lebendigem Leibe abgezogen wird,
und dies ist ein schreckliches Verbrechen. Und viele Menschen nehmen dies (unbewusst) in Kauf.
Aber dass die PETA über ein Videospiel darauf aufmerksam machen will, 
ist einfach nur lächerlich.

Eintrag auf der Peta Website: Mario Kills Tanooki | PETA.org
Quelle: News - Super Mario 3D Land - PETA: Mario ist ein Tierschlchter auf notebookjournal.de

*Edit 17.11:

Laut WinFuture hat die PETA gegenüber Eurogamer verlauten lassen, dass die Kampagne ironisch gemeint
war. Durch diesen "Scherz" sollte die Aufmerksamkeit auf das Leiden der Tiere gelenkt werden.
Quelle: **PETA gegen Super Mario: Alles nur ein 'Scherz' - WinFuture.de
* *(Danke an Adam West für die Info)*


----------



## Star_KillA (16. November 2011)

Schon gesehen, ist der größte Müll den sie da veranstalten ...


----------



## lunar19 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

lächerlich 

Ham die nichts besseres zu tun...


----------



## der_yappi (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Tja, die PETA 
Die sollten mal selber erst das Denken lernen und dann auch vor der eigenen Türe kehren
People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals

Zitat:
_"*Einschläferung nicht vermittelbarer Tiere und Sterbehilfe*_

_PETA verfolgt keine Strategie, bei der die Tötung von Tieren kategorisch ausgeschlossen wird._
_In den USA schläfert die Organisation Tiere ein, die in ihre Obhut gegeben und nicht vermittelt werden können beziehungsweise nach Ansicht von Tierärzten eingeschläfert werden sollten, deren Besitzer jedoch nicht die finanziellen Möglichkeiten haben. Betroffen sind dabei insbesondere bestimmte Tierrassen wie __American Pit Bull Terrier__ und in bestimmten Situationen unerwünschte Tiere in Heimen und dabei insbesondere solche, die sehr lange in Käfigen leben mussten. Nach Angaben von PETA werden allein mehr als 2,4 Millionen unerwünschte Katzen pro Jahr in den USA geboren; um die Tierhalter verstärkt darauf aufmerksam zu machen, hat PETA unter anderem TV-Spots geschaltet. 1999 nahm PETA 2103 Begleittiere bei sich auf, von denen für 786 ein neues Zuhause gefunden werden konnte, von ihren Besitzern abgeholt oder an andere Einrichtungen versetzt wurden, während die Übrigen eingeschläfert wurden. Während der Jahre 2004 und 2005 nahm PETA-USA insgesamt 20.258 Tiere bei sich auf, von denen 15.438 von ihren Besitzern abgeholt wurden. 4224 von ihnen wurden eingeschläfert, während 507 neue Besitzer fanden. Die Zeitung San Francisco Chronicle berichtete 1991, dass PETA nach der Rettung von 18 Kaninchen und 14 Hähnen aus einer Forschungseinrichtung diese getötet hatte, da sie angeblich kein Geld hatte, um sie zu versorgen. Newkirk meinte daraufhin, dass es manchmal keine andere Möglichkeit gäbe, als die Tiere einzuschläfern. 2006 schläferte PETA laut Report des Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services 97 % aller in der Obhut von PETA verbliebenen Tiere ein."_

Und dann suchen sie Publicity über Video / Computerspiele
PETA =


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Wann kommt ein Verbot für Osterhasen?Die sollten sich um da skümmern was wichtig wäre und so einen Spielkram. Zum lachen geht man eigendlich nicht in den Keller


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Jaja merken könenn se. Aber wenn man mal was melden will oder will das die einschreiten, jaaaaaaa daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan dauerts Jahre und am Ende passiert nichts. Man erkennt ja auch sehr gut das das genau dieser Waschbär ist.


----------



## m-o-m-o (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Jeden Tag sterben Billionen von Bakterien, da sie aus ihrem natürlichem Lebensraum entfernt und vergiftet werden. *Hört auf, eure Zähne zu putzen!*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Jaja merken könenn se. Aber wenn man mal was melden will oder will das die einschreiten, jaaaaaaa daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan dauerts Jahre und am Ende passiert nichts. Man erkennt ja auch sehr gut das das genau dieser Waschbär ist.


 
Genau, und Millionen Kiddies gehen jetzt mit Papi in den Zoo und prügeln dem Steifftier die Grütze aus dem Pelz. Ich glaube so viel Verstand hat noch jeder um den Unterschied feststellen zu können


----------



## Julianus2008 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

@Infin1ty Ich stimme mit deiner persönlichen Meinung vollkommen überein, das ist die lächerliche Seite von PETA...


----------



## zøtac (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

PETA ist so lächerlich. Morgen dann: 
PETA kritisiert: Millionen Stofftiere werden täglich von Kindern Misshandelt!


----------



## Airboume (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

das ist mal echt lächerlich, vorallem dass ein tierschutz gegen videospiele angeht 
zu genial


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wann kommt ein Verbot für Osterhasen?Die sollten sich um da skümmern was wichtig wäre und so einen Spielkram. Zum lachen geht man eigendlich nicht in den Keller


 der osterhase kann sich wenigstens selbst verteidingen Easter Bunny Hates You


----------



## lukas93h (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

*Lese den Titel*

*denke*

*lese den Titel nochmal*

*facepalm*


----------



## locojens (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

http://cache.ohinternet.com/images/...dFacepalm.jpg/618px-JeanLucPicardFacepalm.jpg

Mehr muß man dazu echt nicht sagen ...!


----------



## Hugo78 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Danke für die News, zeigt nur wie überflüssig die Heuchler bei PETA sind.


----------



## GoldenMic (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Breaking News
Pelzumhänge in Urzeitgrab gefunden.
Laut der PETA signalisiert der frühe Urmensch dadurch, dass das Tragen von 
Pelzen in Ordnung ist


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Facepalm¹³³⁷       
Sind die eigentlich noch zu retten?
Alles was ich immer lese, ist "Hallo, nun hört doch schon her! Wir tun doch niemandem was, wir wollen nur Aufmerksamkeit!   "
Morgen:
"Die Peta kritisiert die Rasse der Pandaren in World of Warcraft."
Krieg passt nun mal nicht zu den friedlichen Pandas... also echt, Blizzard!


----------



## Re4dt (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Dachte anfangs der Titel sei ein Scherz....
Ohmann...... Finde keine Worte dazu


----------



## Do Berek (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Absolut affig,wenn sich Alice Schwartzer jedesmal über Lara Croft und Co. aufgeregt hätte,dann...


----------



## Russel Grow (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

PETA, halt die Guschn!


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Ich bin dafür, die Abteilung, die für so einen Schwachsinn zuständig ist zu schließen und das dadurch gewonnene Kapital an Geld und Arbeitskraft dazu zu nutzen realen Tieren zu helfen.
...Und denjenigen der diesen Käse verbrochen hat öffentlich zu teeren und zu federn


----------



## Deimos (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Wie bescheuert muss man eigentlich sein? 

Wenn die Damen der Organisation wenigstens oben ohne à la Femen protestieren könnten, dann gäbs wenigstens was fürs Auge. Aber so? 

Da fällt mir doch glatt die South Park-Folge dazu ein.


----------



## Infin1ty (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Spielt das Spiel auf der Website mal 

Wenn man gewonnen hat: "**** you Mario, this belongs to an animal".

Ich finde es ja viel schlimmer dass durch das Spiel das eigentlich von der Peta kritisierte
noch viel mehr ins lächerliche gezogen wird.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

nichts zu tun? schon schlimm ein Comic, lieber was in der realen Welt ändern. Das setzt aber eine gewisse Intelligenz voraus..


----------



## moe (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Made my Day. 

Und da sag noch mal einer, Gamer können die Realität nicht von der virtuellen Welt unterscheiden.


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Da regen Sie sich auch auf Tierrechtsorganisation PETA zu Call of Duty 5 (dt.): Barbarische Vorgehensweise gegen Hunde


----------



## Dragon70 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Meine Fresse, dass sind doch nur n paar Pixel. Die sollten mal lieber denen die Hölle heiß machen die, wirklich Tiere aufs abscheulichste umbringen. 



MFG Dragon


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Kleine Frage: Haben sie sich auch bei Skyrim aufgeregt, weil man da die Tiere jagen kann und dann zu einer Rüstung verarbeiten?
Oder generell Mittelalter- oder Fantasy-Spiele, wo das Töten und meist auch Häuten von Wölfen und Bären dazugehört?


----------



## SaKuL (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Dann versteh ich nicht, warum sie sich nicht aufregen, dass er auf Schildkröten springt, Pilze zertritt und mit Bananen auf der Straße rumwirft


----------



## PC GAMER (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Ich lach mich gerade schlapp  SOORY


----------



## PommesmannXXL (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Och weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht aber ich finde das Spiel auf der Website richtig geil


----------



## lunar19 (16. November 2011)

Und bei Mafia 1 muss man auch Hunde umschießen...


----------



## Seeefe (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

OMG

Wie das SPiel auf der Seite einfach nur geschmacklos ist.


----------



## Dark Messiah (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

und die arme riesenechse bowser wird auch immer verprügelt, schande über die japaner


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Der welcher über dieses Spiel klagt hat sich zum Feierabend sicher nen BigMac gegönnt und merkt nicht mal was dabei


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Naja, ich finde den ansatz tierschutz publik zu machen über populäre Videogames schon recht interessant, gerade für die jüngere generation, die oft einfach nur naiv und unaufgeklärt/gebildet ist in sachen tierschutz. Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle, aber doch für recht viele.  
Und wo lernen wir menschen noch am meisten und am leichtesten? Richtig, im Kindesalter. Und wenn spielen wir hauptsächlich Mario? Richtig, auch im Kindesalter.
Generell finde ich, haben tiere nichts in Videogames verloren, und schon gar nicht wenn man ihnen dann auch noch leid antun kann wie z.B. in Crysis, CoD MW oder BF3. Das tut zur handlung überhaupt nichts und ist auch sonst einfach unnötig!

Ach ja yappi: schonmal daran gedacht dass PETA auch nicht allmächtig ist und keine geldscheisser als mitglieder hat? Dann besser tiere den letzten frieden geben als sie monate/sogar jahre in käfigen halten bis sie endlich einer zu sich nach hause mitnimmt. Denn dass Peta jedem tier ein eigenes haus gibt, kann man schliesslich auch nicht erwarten, die sind halt auch auf tierheime etc angewiesen. 
Und schliesslich ist es immer noch "besser" ein tier wird eingeschläfert, als wenn es an nem rastplatz ausgesetzt wird und verhungert/erfriert! Wenn die variante ein Tierfreund nimmt es auf natrülich besser ist, aber  nur mal vom prinzip her....


----------



## PixelSign (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

das mag vllt etwas überzogen von der peta sein, aber immerhin schafft es dieses thema so in ein forum wie dieses. und vllt machen sich dadurch wenigstens ein paar leute gedanken über das thema tierschutz.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

http://chzmemebase.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/internet-memes-dont-you-dare-touch-my-mario-peta.png


----------



## blackout24 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

*P*eople
*e*ating
*t*asty
*a*nimals


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



blackout24 schrieb:


> *P*eople
> *e*ating
> *t*asty
> *a*nimals


 
Ein glänzendes beispiel für meine genannte naivität...


----------



## winpoet88 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



lunar19 schrieb:


> lächerlich
> 
> Ham die nichts besseres zu tun...



Anscheinend nicht.....es gibt halt Leutchen, die überall was finden müssen, das ihnen nicht passt !

Gruss Winpo8T


----------



## oneofone (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

*guckt auf Titel*

*guckt auf Kalender*

*denkt sich: da heute nicht der 01.04. ist, haben die bestimmt nen Vogel*


----------



## Panto (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

die sollte man alle nach japan schicken, damit sie den uran, der von der katastrophe noch übrig geblieben ist, aufessen. somit würden sie auch was gutes für die umwelt tun.


----------



## MaxNag (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Naja, ich finde den ansatz tierschutz publik zu machen über populäre Videogames schon recht interessant, gerade für die jüngere generation, die oft einfach nur naiv und unaufgeklärt/gebildet ist in sachen tierschutz. Das gilt natürlich nicht für alle, aber doch für recht viele.
> Und wo lernen wir menschen noch am meisten und am leichtesten? Richtig, im Kindesalter. Und wenn spielen wir hauptsächlich Mario? Richtig, auch im Kindesalter.
> Generell finde ich, haben tiere nichts in Videogames verloren, und schon gar nicht wenn man ihnen dann auch noch leid antun kann wie z.B. in Crysis, CoD MW oder BF3. Das tut zur handlung überhaupt nichts und ist auch sonst einfach unnötig!
> 
> ...


 
Also stört dich der Tod der Fliege in sc2 auch? oder wenn man Tiere anklickt, damit sie explodieren? Komisch, was in Leuten wie dir vorgeht. Ich denke jeder 4 Jährige rafft den unterschied zwischen nen Tierdings in nem Spiel zu Tragen und nem armen kleinen Tier was anzutun. 

Die Reaktionen der PETA sind im allgemeinen Lächerlich, wenn es in Bezug zu Videospielen steht.


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

ich kann dir erklären, was in "leuten wie mir" vorgeht: ICH weiss sehr wohl zu unterscheiden zwischen wirklichkeit und fiktion. Allerdings weiss ich, dass andere menschen, und gerade auch junge menschen, dies noch nicht/nicht gut können. Und deshalb gehe ich an solche sachen eben sensibler ran als manch andere leute.
Ich bin kein Öko oder veggie oder sonst was, aber ich finde man sollte tiere generell mit dem gleichen respekt behandeln wie unsere mitmenschen. Oder kannst du mir ein argument liefern, warum man dies nicht machen sollte?


----------



## Ahab (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Boah nee...  Was für ein Theater. Das ist ja zirkusreif. Was für Versager, dass sie sich mit SOWAS in DER FORM beschäftigen. Nichtsnutze. Sollen mal lieber was sinnvolles machen. Kondomautomaten auffüllen oder den Teppich in meinem Keller glattziehen...


----------



## Infin1ty (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Auf was für nem Trip bist du denn 

Als ich mit 5 Jahren das erste mal SMB 3 auf nem SNES gespielt habe,
habe ich beim Waschbäranzug an vieles gedacht, aber nicht daran dass 
dieser aus nem Pelz ist -> Keine Assoziation mit der Aussage der PETA.


----------



## fuddles (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

PETA nein danke


----------



## CPU-GPU (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

ich sehe schon, ist sinnlos hier noch wertvolle zeit zu vertippen, da sowieso jeder alles weiss und kann und perfekt ist...
Informiert euch erstmal richtig, dann können wir weiterschreiben, bis dahin werde ich mich wohl an naivheit und unwissenheit ergötzen


----------



## MaxNag (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich kann dir erklären, was in "leuten wie mir" vorgeht: ICH weiss sehr wohl zu unterscheiden zwischen wirklichkeit und fiktion. Allerdings weiss ich, dass andere menschen, und gerade auch junge menschen, dies noch nicht/nicht gut können. Und deshalb gehe ich an solche sachen eben sensibler ran als manch andere leute.
> Ich bin kein Öko oder veggie oder sonst was, aber ich finde man sollte tiere generell mit dem gleichen respekt behandeln wie unsere mitmenschen. Oder kannst du mir ein argument liefern, warum man dies nicht machen sollte?


 


sowas will wohl niemand behaupten, aber es ist ein Spiel. Und ich glaube niemand, nicht einmal meine 2 Jährige Groß-Cousine würde denken, dass MARIO real wäre. Und sämtliche andere genannten Spiele sollten nur Menschen Spielen, die mit sowas klar kommen. Und dafür haben die Eltern zu sorgen. Vorallem, da in den anderen Spielen die Tiere sicherlich nicht der Hauptgegner sind und auf "Menschen" schießen sicherlich viel schlimmer ist, als auf ein Tier.

Und direkt von MARIO, ich wiederhole MARIO, auf respektloses verhalten gegenüber Tieren schließen ist sicherlich etwas Konfus, nicht wahr?

Edit: ich Heldenhafter Mensch hab wohl irgendwie vergessen, das Zitat einzufügen.


----------



## Dynamitarde (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich sehe schon, ist sinnlos hier noch wertvolle zeit zu vertippen, da sowieso jeder alles weiss und kann und perfekt ist...
> Informiert euch erstmal richtig, dann können wir weiterschreiben, bis dahin werde ich mich wohl an naivheit und unwissenheit ergötzen


 Du weist natürlich alles


----------



## El Sativa (16. November 2011)

ich weis nicht was die gegen ein waschbärenmantel haben. der ist warm, sieht gut aus und wurde aus einem tier gemacht, welches eh in die kategorie taube und ratte gehört.
selbst hier in berlin sind mir die viecher schon vors rad getrampelt. also wech damit und ne schicke trappermütze begerbt.



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ich kann dir erklären, was in "leuten wie mir" vorgeht: ICH weiss sehr wohl zu unterscheiden zwischen wirklichkeit und fiktion. Allerdings weiss ich, dass andere menschen, und gerade auch junge menschen, dies noch nicht/nicht gut können. Und deshalb gehe ich an solche sachen eben sensibler ran als manch andere leute.
> Ich bin kein Öko oder veggie oder sonst was, aber ich finde man sollte tiere generell mit dem gleichen respekt behandeln wie unsere mitmenschen. Oder kannst du mir ein argument liefern, warum man dies nicht machen sollte?


ja, reale grausamkeit an tieren ist nicht grad so dolle. aber ein argument, warum das manchmal "nötig" ist. luftratten....die miegen die city zu, haun dir lächeld im vorbeiflug das exkrement über die neue jacke und ich soll die dinger achten. wenn mir son ding wiedermal in den kühler fräst habe ich nicht ein stück gewissensbisse. es tut mir echt leid, aber eigentlich bin ich nicht so, aber wenn ich son ding erwische.....ja, dann lach ich auch mal. 
ich bin da eh son landei, welches einen recht derben humor hat. so wollte auch einst der berufsberater von mir wissen, was ich denn gerne mal arbeiten wolle......es kam sofort die antwort. "robbenklopper". 
danach war nen moment stille.
also wie gesagt. reale tierquälerei.....nogo; virtuell.....ist halt nicht echt.


----------



## Veriquitas (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Wenn interessiert das denn als ob Tiere mehr wert sind als Menschen, hat man den in den Kopf geschissen oder was ? Wer bestimmt den sowas ? Man wird genug beschnitten als Entwickler siehe Usk. Man sollte mal in der Realität anfangen denn Spiele spiegeln viele Sachen aus der Realität wieder und nicht andersrum.


----------



## Blutengel (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



Mir fehlt der Smilie der sich die Hand vor den Kopp haut Iss doch mehr als lächerlich was die von sich geben!


----------



## Gamefruit93 (16. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Bei jedem neuen Game gibt es seitens der PETA was zu kritisieren.
Aber das die Soldaten in Kriegen wie in Computerspielen abgeschossen werden interessiert niemanden. 
Einfach nur schlecht sowas.
Ich kann die PETA verstehen das sie solche Verbrechen wie Tieren bei lebendigem Leibe den Pelz abziehen absolut verbieten wollen, so wie ich auch, aber dafür Videogames in den Dreck zu ziehen und zu kritisieren ist absolut fehl am Platz.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Ja die Leute die mit so nem Mist kommen sollten sich mal untersuchen lassen ob da in ihren Köpfen nicht was schief läuft. Wie eingeschränkt muss man denn sein, ehrlich den Leuten ist nicht mehr zu helfen...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

WWF, Peta und Greenpeace und Co haben ja ihre Berechtigung, nur machen letztere sich mitunter durch ihre sinnfreien Aktionen eben eher mal lächerlich. Es heißt ja nicht umsonst " Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten ".


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Hauptsache man fühlt sich dadurch bestätigt das man irgendwas macht, achja ganz vergessesn Geld spielt ja eine Rolle und das noch vor den Tiere. Alles Assis...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (17. November 2011)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlt der Smilie der sich die Hand vor den Kopp haut Iss doch mehr als lächerlich was die von sich geben!



Hier ist er, der geliebte Facepalm-Smiley: m(

Die Peta macht sich hier wieder einmal lächerlich.
Die Peta ist dem Ruf der Tierschützer in etwa so nützlich wie das Gelaber von Alice Schwarzer den Feministinnen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Wo bleibt denn Skyrim da kann Ständig Wilde Tier abschlachten oder drauß später eine Rüstung oder Kleidung herstellen


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Erst die Hunde in Call of Duty, dann die Ratte bei Battlefield und jetzt ein Kostüm in Mario. 

Was sie wohl dann erst über das neue Sonic Spiel sagen.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Das man einen Igel nicht blau färben darf weil Haarfärbemittel nur für Menschen sind ?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Genau. Wäre doch wieder ein triftiger Grund für PETA.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Genau. Wäre doch wieder ein triftiger Grund für PETA.



Alles Quark, ich wollte letztens Forelle Blau machen nur der Fisch wollte einfach nicht saufen


----------



## Invisible_XXI (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

das spiel ist witzig, aber die ganze aktion lächerlich. selbst wenn die peta damit aufmerksamkeit bekommt, so hat diese garantiert nicht nur positive folgen. zumindest bei gamern sollten die schon mal unten durch sein


----------



## Jan565 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

 Ich lach mir einen ab. Nach 17 Jahren beschweren. Echte Blitz merker. Ich kann sogar Ratten in Metal Gear 1 Killen und das SPiel kam 99 glaub ich raus. Den Pelz hatte man schon in Marco Browsers 3 von 94? Dann brauchen die sich jetzt auch nicht mehr beschweren.

 Echt lächerlich der Trottelverein, erinnert mich irgendwie an die USK und FSK.


----------



## Rollora (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Schon gesehen, ist der größte Müll den sie da veranstalten ...


 nö das war der Protest gegen Battlefield 3 und ähnliche Spiele weil da irgendwo im Spiel ein Tier zu tode kommt. Dass im simulierten Krieg tausende Menschen umkommen ist der PETA meist ziemlich egal ^^.

Tierschützer sind nicht selten fernab von der Realität. Wie der eine Fall wo ein Mann einen Hund( der gerade ein Kleinkind angefallen hat und in Gesicht und Hals biss) versucht hat durch Prügel zu verscheuchen... und von Tierschützern auf Tierquälerei verklagt wurde ^^
Wir sind in unseren Ländern schon so tolerant für alles, dass wir solche Spinner ja umgekehrt eben nicht verklagen, aber das kriegt man oft genug noch zurück...


----------



## Cosmas (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

ich lach mich kaputt...damit ich nicht heulen muss, weils eigentlich echt traurig ist, was die da veranstalten...


----------



## GTA 3 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Gut so Peta super Aktion! Wird mal Zeit das sich die Hersteller endlich mal an gewisse Regeln halten müssen, sonst sollten es heftige Strafen geben...


----------



## Clawhammer (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Den Rattenmord in BF3 fand ich lustig wie der das Vieh rum scheucht ... 

Gut das was die PETA abzieht ist nie normal ... aber wer's braucht, bittee 

In Runes of Magic gibt es auch Ratten die man töten kann ist das, dass nächste was die veranstalten?


----------



## Adam West (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Gut so Peta super Aktion! Wird mal Zeit das sich die Hersteller endlich mal an gewisse Regeln halten müssen, sonst sollten es heftige Strafen geben...


 
Ist das dein Ernst?!?? 

Als nächsten beschwert sich die PETA über Insektenvernichtungsmittel die on mass weltweit verkauft werden um unsere Ernsten und Wirtschaft zu schützen, wer rettet die milliarden Insekten? Man könnte hier so viele wichtigere Gründe gegen reale Tiermisshandlung aufführen, aber nein, wir gehen virtuell vor.

Ich hab ja schon gelacht, als die Politik mit so einem Killerspiel Gedöns anfing, jetzt auch noch die Tierschützer... Sind die Gamer und Spieleentwickler jetzt die Hexen den Neuzeit!? Man o man, die Welt neigt sich dem Ende...


----------



## max00 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

wtf - srsly - W T F?

Einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Datachild (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

  Traumfirma und Traumjob bei der PETA


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

also mir scheint denen gehen die Themen aus, deswegen suchen die neuen Streit. 


ich bin ja für PETA=People for eating tasty animals


----------



## Datachild (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Sind alle Masturbierer auch Serienkiller?? wo bleibt die PETH aka People for the Ethical Treatment of Humans


----------



## blackout24 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Das lustigste sind  die ganzen Teenager mit ihren Haustieren die sich als besonders Tierlieb bezeichnen und ihr Taschengeld
an Peta spenden, dabei sind gerade die der Auffassung, dass es ein Verbrechen ist Tier als Haustiere zu halten. Kenne da so Spezialisten.


----------



## Adam West (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Das lustigste sind  die ganzen Teenager mit ihren Haustieren die sich als besonders Tierlieb bezeichnen und ihr Taschengeld
> an Peta spenden, dabei sind gerade die der Auffassung, dass es ein Verbrechen ist Tier als Haustiere zu halten. Kenne da so Spezialisten.


 
Tiere als Haustiere halten wäre ein Verbrechen, aber die PETA schläfert jene ein...  Kackverein, sorry, ist so.


----------



## Spinal (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Man muss dabei immer bedenken, dass wir nicht nur von unserem deutschen Standpunkt ausgehen dürfen. In anderen Ländern ist der Tierschutz bei weitem nicht so "weit" wie in Deutschland. Und von der Seite finde ich es "okay" wenn Peta darauf aufmerksam macht.

Aus meiner persönlichen Sicht ist das allerdings auch übertrieben.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Adam West (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Worauf aufmerksam macht? Digitale Tier"morde" sind schlimm, weil? Klar, Gewalt in Spielen an sich ist immer so ne Sache, aber warum ist das schlimm oder "okay" wenn darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird? Totaler quatsch. Die machen auch nicht aufmerksam drauf wenn in einem Buch ein Tier getötet wird. Nur weil es hier bildlich dargestellt wird? Sorry, aber PETA ist peinlich...


----------



## pibels94 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



Adam West schrieb:


> Worauf aufmerksam macht? Digitale Tier"morde" sind schlimm, weil? Klar, Gewalt in Spielen an sich ist immer so ne Sache, aber warum ist das schlimm oder "okay" wenn darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird? Totaler quatsch. Die machen auch nicht aufmerksam drauf wenn in einem Buch ein Tier getötet wird. Nur weil es hier bildlich dargestellt wird? Sorry, aber PETA ist peinlich...



irgendwie muss man halt versuchen ins Rampenlicht zu rücken


----------



## Russel Grow (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Gut so Peta super Aktion! Wird mal Zeit das sich die Hersteller endlich mal an gewisse Regeln halten müssen, sonst sollten es heftige Strafen geben...


 
...kennste hale?


----------



## Kuschluk (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Ich frag mich ob die leute die dort ehrlich spenden um tieren zu helfen nicht entäuscht sind wie ihr geld dort verprasst wird.

Ohne witz die meisten leute die ich so einschätzen würde dass sie dort spenden haben mit pc nichts zu tun ---> pc games jucken die nicht deren sorgen  sind ehr Katzenfänger / tierversuche.

Die organisation zeigt mal wieder welche folgen Meinungsfreiheit im schlimmsten fall haben kann  echt jetzt sowas gehört in den zwinger XD


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Warum eigentlich erst seid heute?
Hätten das doch schon seid SuperMario 3 erwähnen können.
Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Karotten usw die bei Mario 2 sterben 
Da sollte man auch was machen und bei jeden Teil die armen Pilze. Da können wir ja
von Glück reden, das die Gumbas keine Tiere sind...


----------



## freibier47906 (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Die ham ja echt den Knall nicht gehört...anscheinend waren die wohl schon lange nicht mehr im Mittelpunkt. Ist dann wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit,bis gegen Lederstrumpf (der hatte ja auch sowas ähnliches aufm Kopf) und Co. vorgegangen wird.


----------



## Cionara (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Ich sehs kommen "PETA kritisiert Waschbären für das Tragen von Pelzen" ....


----------



## DonBes (17. November 2011)

P.öbelnder
E.ichelkäse
T.rollt
A.bartigst

Die sind ja fast so ******* wie die Schwarzer!


----------



## Adam West (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Neue info:



> Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, Mission erfüllt. Unter diesem Motto hat die Tierschutzorganisation PETA zugegeben, dass die Kampagne gegen den "Pelzträger" Super Mario nur ein "ironischer" Scherz gewesen sei. http://o0.winfuture.de/delivery/lg....://winfuture.de/news,66648.html&cb=5b0c38f8e6
> 
> "Mario-Fans: Entspannt Euch!" Diese Aussage schickte die  Tierschutzorganisation PETA ("People for the Ethical Treatment of  Animals") an das Spieleportal 'Eurogamer' nachdem man ein Flash-Spiel veröffentlicht hatte, das viele Diskussionen und Kritik von Spielern ausgelöst hatte.


Kennen wir natürlich nicht, der Schuss ging nach hinten los und nun solls ein scherz gewesen sein  genau...

Quelle: PETA gegen Super Mario: Alles nur ein 'Scherz' - WinFuture.de

MfG


----------



## Infin1ty (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen*

Sicher PETA, alles nur ein Scherz  Wird gleich mal in den Startpost übernommen.


----------



## MaxNag (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*

so, es ist nun angeblich ein scherz, aber wie stehen die Leute, die die PETA verteidigt haben und auf deren Seite stand dazu? Die, die wirklich meinen, es wäre schlimm, das Mario Pelze trägt. Von denen auch alles nur ein scherz?


----------



## Adam West (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*



MaxNag schrieb:


> so, es ist nun angeblich ein scherz, aber wie stehen die Leute, die die PETA verteidigt haben und auf deren Seite stand dazu? Die, die wirklich meinen, es wäre schlimm, das Mario Pelze trägt. Von denen auch alles nur ein scherz?


 
Klaro 
Ne mal im Ernst, spätestens jetzt sollten die sich auch verarscht vorgekommen sein, ich bezweifel das die PETA vorher infos an die Mitglieder verteilt hat


----------



## Dolomedes (17. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*

Also da will sich aber jemand wichtig machen,...

Wenn die Japaner Mario in nen Waschbär Anzug Stecken dann weils süß ist,...


----------



## Cosmas (18. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*

deren ironie, sollte mal neu gestimmt werden, weil entweder ist mein detektor im eimer oder die haben keine ahnung, was ironie ist...so wie leider sehr viele leute...

das einzig ironische, ist das sie es geschafft haben, damit so viel aufmerksamkeit zu erheischen, von leuten denen PETA teilweise sonst nichtmal bekannt war, aber beliebter geworden, sind sie durch angriffe auf anderer leute hobby, sicher nicht.

das finde ich ironisch...mehr aufmerksamkeit bekommen, aber dafür auch mehr unverständniss und abneigung


----------



## Mr.Fore (18. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*

Dein Detektor ist im Eimer.Ich finds ganz amüsant...Zudem ist es jetzt an Nintendo, Klage einzureichen...


----------



## lunar19 (18. November 2011)

*Ironie an*
Hahahahahahahahaha, dass ist ja mal ein wirklich guter Witz...
*Ironie aus*
Btw: Immer noch total blöde


----------



## Memphys (18. November 2011)

*AW: PETA kritisiert Super Mario für das Tragen von Waschbärenpelzen UPDATE Peta macht Rückzieher*

Das ist genauso gut wie die Frauenrechtlerinnen die Lego-Figuren kritisieren, weil die nicht weiblich genug aussehen und weil Frauen nie Ärztin sind sondern immer nur Putzfrau oder so


----------

